# Bandsaw coolant system.



## th62 (Jun 27, 2021)

A bandsaw coolant system I've installed on my bandsaw.  Also a sealed looping system, made from a 5 litre jerry, a small 12 volt gear pump and a handful or retic hoses and parts.


----------

